# Newest AMAR Foster



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome American Maltese Association Rescue's newest foster, Bows. She's 9-years-young, a purebred Maltese and a total sweetheart. Just wanted to let everyone know about her rescue that I took part in on Sunday as the Northeast Coordinator for AMAR. Diana (Lola and Minnie's mom) and I transported this adorable owner surrender from CT to AMAR's foster parents in NJ. I couldn't have done it without Diana calming her in our travels. Helping rescue as a volunteer is so important and so appreciated! And thank you January and Craig for fostering. Her elderly owner gave her up because of his own health problems including a balance issue and the fear that he might injure her by falling on her. Someone will win the jackpot with this sweetheart. She will be available for rescue in the NJ area after she is vetted. We think that she will need a dental which is very expensive so any donations, purchases of calendars, etc would help towards those costs. Thanks. 






Save​


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for all your work to rescue this sweet girl. She looks darling and
will sure make some family or person happy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Sue, little Bows is precious :wub: gosh it makes me want another, but I know I couldn't care for three. Two is my limit 
Someone is going to be so very blessed.

Sue thank you for being you:wub: you have a special place in my heart, I love you:wub: and little Tyler:wub:


Diane thank you for opening your heart to help these precious little ones


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh Sue, little Bows is precious :wub: gosh it makes me want another, but I know I couldn't care for three. Two is my limit
> Someone is going to be so very blessed.
> 
> Sue thank you for being you:wub: you have a special place in my heart, I love you:wub: and little Tyler:wub:
> ...


Paula - I wanted to tell you that her owner said they used to have another dog named Buttons so they had Buttons and Bows but Buttons died some time ago. Bows reminds me of Miss Bow every time I write her name. :wub: We love you too. 
Save​


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks for all your work to rescue this sweet girl. She looks darling and
> will sure make some family or person happy.


Edie - it's always a pleasure. We're all in this together. Now if I could just get my vet dental license we'd be in great shape. B) Still working on trying to figure out a way to get a dental for less or how to raise money if the costs are high. Thank you as always for all your support, Edie. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is precious. I hope she finds a forever home soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I saw this on FB> What a sweetheart she is.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww she's precious.. Her owner loved her so much to surrender her like that..Putting her health above all else..


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is adorable. I hope she finds a wonderful home. So sad when our elderly have to give up their babies.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

She looks like a sweetie pie. So sad when loved pups have to be given up.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's a sweetheart. It breaks my heart to think the lady is sad and missing her baby. But I also think it gives her peace of mind that such good people are caring for her.


----------

